
Trump on foreigners attending US colleges and wanting to stay - tosh
https://twitter.com/realdonaldtrump/status/633695559900073984
======
api
People cite these old tweets trying to say he's a hypocrite, but I honestly
don't think it's even that deep. A hypocrite presupposes a belief system for
one to fail to consistently follow. I think Trump just shoots from the hip and
says whatever he thinks will get him the most attention, power, or status at
the moment. There is no belief system or set of values for him to be a
hypocrite about.

~~~
smt88
> _There is no belief system or set of values for him to be a hypocrite
> about._

He has been consistently antagonistic toward non-white poor people, even when
it made him less powerful or less popular (right now, for example, and also
when he kept insulting Puerto Rico).

------
gabrielsroka
It's from 2015.

